

Ask HN: What's the current status of face recognition APIs? - apawloski

Just doing some preliminary research for a potential project. Are there any CV experts who can weigh in on the current state of libraries or APIs for recognizing faces?
======
ecesena
Have a look at Mashape [1], there are a few APIs registered there.

[1] <http://mashape.com>

